# Gas leak on a honda gcv



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I found a one of those fancy yardman mowers for 400 with a crappy honda gcv 5.5 hp. I needed an engine for my lawnboy deck. Well the engine appears to still be in good condition. But it leaks gas under the air filter when the fuel valve is turned on. What could I do to stop this?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

You have a carb problem, its either the float has a pin hole in it, and has filled with gas, hence it won't float anymore, and lets gas pass uncontrollably, or the inlet needle ( what the float operates up and down ) is not sealing, or the inlet needle seat ( what the needle rests up on, to seal the gas out from flowing when not needed) is not sealing. I'd recommend a tear down, a carb rebuild kit with float and needle/seat kit, and soak the entire assembly in carb cleaner for a few hours, then take it out and blow out any and all holes you see with carb cleaner. Its not too hard, but if you have a camera, take pictures as you go along.


----------

